# palm beach 19/11/06



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Arrived at the beach just after 04h00, to see perfect conditions. Easy launch and flat seas hardly a swell. Managed to catch 2 tailor on my way out to the reef, 1 school mackerel of 1.5kg and a spotted mackerel of 4.6kg both with in an hour and a half of launching. I could not have asked for a better morning out on the water


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like a nice morning on the wet stuff. How was the swell and wind conditions. I am thinking of coming down that way next weekend so i might bring the yak and have a fish. 8)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sounds like a near perfect morning


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Great catch Duran.
Your first spotty and another nice doggie,   
You are showing us all up.We are all geen with envy,Gerard [Shoey] is still dreaming about his first spotty,
Hope Gerard and Andrew get a few they said they were going to Palmy tomorrow.
The conditions must have improved ,there were no fish there yesterday,
Steven [couta] Dan [spooled] and a mate Steven a first timer headed out to Black rock, we got nothing.
See you just have to stick at it and put the time in and you will get the results, 
[Well done]


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Duran,

Thats unreal stuff mate, 
what method d you use to catch these?? did you spin them up or troll livies etc.

hopefully i will be out there with ya in the next month or so, just gettin a bit more practice in the calmer waters,

well done mate


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Sounds like a good morning. How far is the reef from the beach? I've been meaning to check it out on the map. Will have to get down there soon.

John


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

hey guys thanks for the kind words

Crayman the weather was perfact with about a 8 knot wind and no swell hope to see you there on the weekend the report looks good for then.

Fishing Man i was trolling a dead pillie around with a standered couta trace

JD the reef is ruffly a k out to sea


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTaLTb0AAA3XgAASYAEEIRAAP2/egCAAVFTZTJp6npqBkxP1BqnplGmJ6ho9T0mjEAaGPbvtVksveTSkG4CqIRuWpzJ0D57xcntAV0sfArNUgGhHlFaUtycQYIsS+mbujDzyLuSKcKEgbRabeg==


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice report!

What yak is that, fibreglass beast? ( looks great! )

Seems you may have beaten a couple of forum lurkers to there ultimate goal, very very nice fish my man...

Well done!


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Tasty!

Q for Duran:
Do you use wire leader exclusively when out looking for various macks?

Toothy fish, nice dinner. I'm starting to get more envious of you all. Our Summer is winding down. You're just "warming up". Granted the weather here is still summer-like, but the "exotic" big game isn't around locally.

Z

Don't know if you're familiar with this:

~1 lb fish sliced 1/8" thick (for CM users: ~1x2.5x4.5cm pieces. Big enough to grab w/ chopstix, but thin enough to "cook" in the citrus)
1/2 cup fresh squeezed lime juice (2-3)
1/2 cup fresh squeezed lemon juice (2-3)
1/2 cup fresh squeezed orange juice (2-3)
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup sweet chili sauce (you can find this in the condiments sections of asian stores usually labeled as sweet chili sauce for chicken: spicey and sweet) 
2 T sesame oil (or sesame dressing)
1/4 cup sliced green onion (3 bunches)
1/2 bunch chopped cilantro (asian parsely)

Mix everything but fish in a (edit: NON-REACTIVE) bowl, season the fish (I added some crushed red pepper flakes here) and toss it in the marinade and put it in the fridge for at least 1 hour. Serve over cooled rice.

I just made this last night with some yellowtail (king) I got on a boat trip. Oh baby is it good. The sierra mackerel on my side of the lake (In MEX) is great for this type of recipe and is similar to the spots you see.
Try it <drool>...

Z


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Great effort Duran. I made the decision to chase Jacks yesterday, wrong decision! No jacks, only a Bream of about 30cms. I didnt hear from Andrew so it looks like I better work instead. I will hopefully get to Palmy on the weekend.


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

good job


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Great fish there Duran....nice job  .
That recipe's filed as well Zed, thanks muchly  .


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Zed for the recipe,sounds nice
Duran how did you go today,


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

zed all my traces are made with wirer and i use a wire leader of about 40cm long
Hey stu it did not go so good got out just after four in better conditions then yesterday got a tailor of 1.3kg on the way out to the reef then I sat and watched everyone around me catch fish and did not have a bit then at about 6.30 everyone had caught there bag limit and went in and I still had not caught a mackerel and was in a very bad mood so staid out to try and get one and just after 7 all my hard work paid off and I finally got one of 3.5kg so it just shows never give up am


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

redphoenix & paffoh the yak is a EricÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s canoe its made in south Africa, and it is excellent in the surf


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Are you heading out again tomorrow Duran?


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Shoey i will beheading out tomorrow and hopefully get some fish


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Mate, nice work, macs of that size put up a bloody good fight, and only 1K from the shore! I knew there had to be a good reason to live on the Gold Coast.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

hey duran
try floatlining.sometimes the spotties will be thick,but wont touch a troll bait.to prove it,i have trolled once and trevor floatling.the result trevor 6 fish in half hour,me no fish in 2 hours paddling!!!!.was upset.also a snoek fillet without a skirt trolled dead slow works good


----------

